

When we forget why we bothered to try - as
http://www.jorydesjardins.com/pause/2006/05/the_retired_sai.html
"You just can't imagine how frustrating it is," he said, looking up at the ceiling, as if trying to make sense of the ceiling tiles. "I keep looking, but there's just no answer!"<p>This would be my worst case scenario.
======
cousin_it
Brilliant story. It was easy for me to empathize with the father, and I think
I'll eventually die like him.

~~~
as
It's especially likely with complacency like that.

------
allenbrunson
holy crap. i'd upvote that six times if i could.

find something cool for me i wouldn't have otherwise found by myself ...
that's pretty much the _definition_ of what i want from sites like hacker
news.

~~~
as
_/me tips hat_

This would be along the same vein as the prior thread on existential
questions. A popular topic among young, intelligent people for whom tradition
has little weight.

